# Coils



## Jan Bike (17/12/14)

Morning everyone.
I am in Wellington W cape. I am looking for coils for my EVOD? Any retailors in this area?


----------



## Andre (17/12/14)

Closest to you probably is www.vapourmountain.co.za. Online, and delivery should be quick. You can arrange to collect as far as I know.


----------



## Jan Bike (17/12/14)

Thanks Andre. They are out of stock.


----------



## Andre (17/12/14)

Jan Bike said:


> Thanks Andre. They are out of stock.


Oh my goodness, yes, I see - out of stock for the EVOD 1. See VapeClub has at R80 for 5, and their shipping is reasonable at R55 - http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...-2-evod-mini-protank-2-unitank-1-8-ohm-5-pack


----------

